# Happy Earth Day....go green in a new way!



## WarDance (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m474JNTLKnQ

Not really EMS related but I have enrolled in this camp!  I'm not sure if I can get used to this running style though....


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 22, 2009)

WarDance said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m474JNTLKnQ
> 
> Not really EMS related but I have enrolled in this camp!  I'm not sure if I can get used to this running style though....



LMAO! I'm thinking: soreness, WOW, and I thought I was obsessed with running.


----------



## WarDance (Apr 22, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> LMAO! I'm thinking: soreness, WOW, and I thought I was obsessed with running.



Apparently you're not dedicated until you attend this camp!  I live near Crested Butte....I wonder if Nake Butte is anywhere close by?


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 22, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Apparently you're not dedicated until you attend this camp!  I live near Crested Butte....I wonder if Nake Butte is anywhere close by?



The farthest I've ever gone is Camp Booty Shorts. Not likely I'll be in attendance at Nake Butte.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 23, 2009)

WarDance said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m474JNTLKnQ
> 
> Not really EMS related but I have enrolled in this camp!  I'm not sure if I can get used to this running style though....



Wow! OK the outfits they wear are strange enough, but look at those hills!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgemt (Apr 23, 2009)

wow, that just reminded me of american pie's naked mile but they are actually doing this for the shape. I don't think I would do it personally.. haha


----------



## WarDance (Apr 23, 2009)

It will add color to your cheeks though......


----------



## dodgemt (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah, you will get pretty tan if it is sunny outside. that sounds pretty good to me haha


----------

